# Please suggest ATI Graphic card within Rs.5000



## virajkin (Oct 14, 2011)

Hii
My friend needs a Graphic card for his newly purchased system. Budget is Rs.5000 (can add +500 if there is suitable performance boost). Used for casual gaming at Medium settings. System specs are as follows.

CPU: AMD Phenom II X4 840 3.2Ghz Processor
Motherboard: Asus M5A78L-M-LE
RAM: Corsair Value Select 2*2GB DDR3 1333Mhz
PSU: FSP Saga II 500w
HDD: Seagate 1TB SATA
Cabinet: Zebronics bijli
Monitor: AOC e2243Fw2k LED

Please suggest a ATI graphic card in above budget
i have considered Radeon HD 6570 2GB DDR3 OR Radeon HD 6670 1GB DDR3


----------



## sukant (Oct 14, 2011)

Buy ATI Radeon 6670 1gb , your psu will do fine to run the card .


----------



## thetechfreak (Oct 14, 2011)

go for the Raedeon 6670Hd 
and your PSU will handle it easily 

but if you can add 1k to budget you get 6770Hd which is a  better card overall


----------



## Cilus (Oct 14, 2011)

Get the Sapphire/MSI HD 6670 1GB GDDR5 version (there is a GDDR3 version too, avoid that) @ 5.3 to 5.4K. It is the most powerful card which does not need any PCI-E external power. Performance wise it is very close to GTS 450 and HD 5750/HD 6750.


----------



## topgear (Oct 15, 2011)

yep, going with HD6670 1GB GDDR5 is the best option you got


----------



## virajkin (Oct 15, 2011)

Thank you all. We have decided to go for MSI HD6670 1GB DDR5 Dual Fan model. available at Mdcomputers.in, Kolkata for Rs. 5400+Shipping


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Oct 15, 2011)

As a matter of interest, why only ATI? 
But yeah your choice is fine, go for it.


----------



## topgear (Oct 16, 2011)

@ virajkin - after getting the gfx card post a few pics if possible


----------



## virajk (Oct 16, 2011)

Hd5670 or HD6670.

But 6670 maybe a bit over 500 though definitely worth it !


----------



## topgear (Oct 17, 2011)

^^ Read the previous posts before commenting - OP has decided to get MSI HD6670 1GB DDR5 Dual Fan model


----------



## virajk (Oct 24, 2011)

^^^^
Does it matter, he asked for a suggestion I gave him one !
Didn't have a time to read through the posts..damn you guys create problems when there aren't any


----------



## topgear (Oct 24, 2011)

^^ Take it easy bro ... it does not matter if you suggest something to Op or not - Op will get plenty of proper suggestions from other members.

If you are not posting only to increase post counts then you should read through the posts before making any comment so that the post you make can be relevant to the thread contents - if this simple thing looks problematic to you then it's your personal issue.

@ *virajkin* - when you are ready with some pics and want to share those just send me a PM to open this thread again.


----------

